# firewood



## pea (Jun 3, 2003)

How much wood is in a cord?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jun 3, 2003)

four feet wide X four feet high X eight feet long I think


----------



## Reed (Jun 3, 2003)

At my age - it's "how heavy is a cord?"

6,800 lbs if it's Quercus virginianna


----------



## pea (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, Thank you.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jun 3, 2003)

You are correct 4x4x8 approximately 128 cu feet of wood


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jun 3, 2003)

Whats the scoop on Live oak as firewood? I trash it.


----------



## treekiller (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah


----------



## Reed (Jun 4, 2003)

Excellent BTU rating for live oak - low sugar, high density, burn time long.

You guys don't have the wilt probelms yet - although there are centers reporting disease in the panhandle. Burning it as firewood does not release disease spores - transporting active disease could....simple rules for storage, available everywhere. 

Locust and Hickory are best rated. I read a "cottonwood cordwood for fireplace" ad in the Albuquerque paper...makes me wonder about some people.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jun 4, 2003)

180 cubic feet to a loosely piled cord cut to 16'' pieces:Eye:


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jun 5, 2003)

I got the vibratory plow in the barn maybe we will be lucky.



I once saw a list that placed osage-orange at the top for BTUs


----------



## buckwheat (Jun 13, 2003)

btu chart (scroll down about 1/4 page) 

Osage Orange is also known a "hedge" or "hedge apple."


----------



## Jumper (Jun 13, 2003)

Ya burn what ya got, tonight it is old telephone poles which are exactly what is needed to get the damp out of this house. I do not need a hot fire that will burn hours. Out west in the BC Interior there is little available but pine, so that is what people brun.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jun 13, 2003)

What does a cord of wood go for say in Chicago?? 

When my dad built his house he made sure the fireplace was huge, a midget could get lost in there. We split maybe 5 cords each year, can't even give the stuff away. Then there is this guy here in town that has a big firewood processor and sells wet sweetgum all day long. Crazy 

The most I ever got for a truck load of firewood was close to 
300$. When I was in high school me and the guys needed beer money and would take a truck load of wood and park at the apartments that had fire places on or near campus. Mostly students from miami, here going to FSU, would buy 3 or 4 pieces at 20$ a throw. I helped a lot of guys get laid that winter.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 14, 2003)

They sell little bags of dried wood at gas stations and 7-11s etc here, about the size of a 20 lb bag of potatoes for $5.95 plus tax Sure hope that will get something for the person buying it besides a cold shoulder.


----------



## pea (Jun 14, 2003)

I have seen the same thing around here. I live in southern Illinois. A gas station had a stack of wood. Three or four chuncks of wood held together with a piece of rope. I don't know how much they were selling if for. I bet it was 5 or 6 bucks...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jun 16, 2003)

For a bundle consisting of .75 cord you pay $5.95 in chapel hill.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 16, 2003)

75% of a real cord would be a great buy at $5.95


----------

